# Ready to purchase P9



## Fatty (Jan 21, 2010)

Well after lurking out there I'm ready to purchase a new Kahr P9 by end of month.

Purpose is a daily carry / self Def.

Anyone own the P9 that has experience using Federal HST 147 grain ammunition?

Any known issues with the P9 of recent manufacture that I need to know?


Thank you all,


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Fatty, It is a good choice. Enjoy the new gun. I can not speak to the ammo you listed.

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a K-9 (the all steel version of the P-9), and have owned a PM-9, and they both shoot to POA with 147 grain ammo, and also liked 124 grain, OK.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a P9 and it is my CC weapon.

It feeds anything I've tried to shoot in it.


----------



## Fatty (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it.

How does it shoot? Is it ok for double tapping?


----------



## Natron (Jan 25, 2010)

I have had the P9 for a few years and it is my daily carry.
I like it so much and it disappears in my MTAC so well I have never looked to replace it.
It eats all ammo I put through it with no problems.
I had the Black Talons in it for awhile, but just recently changed to Speer Gold Dots.

Natron


----------

